# Red paraguayan



## Mkulu (Jan 28, 2009)

I missed out on Dave's Blues.... Darn it! I am exploring other options. Does anyone know anything about the red paraguayan tegu? Like tamabilty, care, temperment, compared like the blues? I know each individual animal is different but on average.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Jan 29, 2009)

the reds get really tame if not tamer than the blues, to be honest basically all tegus are very tamable and not very hard to tam except the columbians which seem to not get very tame at all unless worked with a ton compared to the others if ever. The only thing with black&w and reds is they get quite a bit bigger than the blues that average around 3ft or so, and the b&w and reds can get well over 4ft. All tamable, all easy care, all great lizards.


----------



## Gx3 (Jan 29, 2009)

IMO the paraguayan red is the same as a regular red, people just try to make it seem special to make some $$, but yes reds get much larger than blues but are very tamable


----------



## Mkulu (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------

